# ibook g4 s'allume... et s'éteint



## cyruscom (21 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous
Je suis nouveau sur ce forum, et dans l'univers mac en général.
J'ai acheté sur un vide grenier un ibook G4  vendu "pour pieces" qui souffre d'un problème :
à l'allumage, le "bong" retentit, puis l'écran gris avec la pomme apparait. une petite roue se met à tourner quelques secondes, puis le mac s'éteint . Si il est sur secteur, la led qui est sur la prise d'alimentation passe à l'orange. Sur batterie, il est complétement éteint.
J'ai déjà changé la barrette de mémoire vive, mais ça fait pareil.
Je précise que je n'ai eu aucun cd avec la machine.
Cette panne est elle connue ?
Quels conseils pouvez vous me donner ?


----------



## Invité (22 Juin 2011)

Faudrait tester avec un autre chargeur et une autre batterie.
ta batterie est certainement complètement à sec.

regarde aussi quand le chargeur est branché si tu as du jus qui arrive sur les plots de la batterie à l'intérieur du compartiment.


----------



## cyruscom (22 Juin 2011)

J'ai pu tester avec une autre batterie. ça fait pareil.
En suivant les indications de dépannage d'un autre topic, j'ai pu tester le disque dur avec une commande en ligne (appui sur pomme+s au démarrage). il me dit clairement qu'il ne peut pas tester le disque.
je crois que je suis bon pour un démontage !
Et comme je n'ai aucun cd de réinstallation, je ne sais quoi mettre aprés (un linux ?)


----------



## Invité (22 Juin 2011)

Bah, un Dvd ça se trouve.
si c'est bêtement le disque ce n'est pas un vrai soucis, mais le Mac ne s'éteint pas à cause d'un disque sur !


----------



## cyruscom (23 Juin 2011)

... Pourtant le mac peut rester des heures allumé sur cet écran "ligne de commande"...
si c'était un problème de batterie ou de chargeur, il devrais s'éteindre aussi dans ce mode, non ?


----------



## Invité (23 Juin 2011)

Effectivement


----------



## cyruscom (23 Juin 2011)

Derniers rebondissements
On m'a prété un dvd de mac 10.4.
J'essaie de l'installer, et il me dit qu'il y a des problèmes sur le disque et qu'il ne peut poursuivre l'installation... je redémarre et surprise : il boote jusqu'au bureau !
pas mal de trucs ne marchent pas (pas moyen d'ouvrir un dossier, une clé ou le volume mac...)
Un petit tour dans "a propos de ce mac" m'indique que c'est une version 10.5, et qu'il y a 384 MO de mémoire (alors qu'il y a une barrette de 512 !)
Je redémarre à nouveau : plantage
re-tentative avec le dvd de tiger, même discours (peut pas installer), re-redémarrage et re-tour sur le bureau.

J'en déduis que le disque dur est à changer... qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Invité (23 Juin 2011)

Tu pourrais essayer d'enlever la barrette sous le clavier pour voir comment il réagit.
C'est plus facile que le disque, faut démonter pas mal de trucs pour y arriver


----------



## Onmac (28 Juin 2011)

Et en FireWire? Démarre le en mode target et si tu as un mac sous léopard ou snow léopard, tu lance utilitaire de disque et tu répare le disque. Si tu peut, tu réinstalles le système à partir de ce mac. 

A+


----------

